# Wanted:  New rucksacks ...



## The Bread Guy (19 Dec 2016)

... according to this posting to the federal public tendering site (screen capture also attached in case link doesn't work) - LOADS more details (25 docs in a .zip file) downloadable here -- this, from the summary doc (also attached):


> ... *1.1 Purpose* – The purpose of this Request for Information (RFI) is to inform industry that the Department of National Defence (DND) intends to post a Request for Proposal (RFP) for the Rucksack Assembly, CADPAT™, Temperate Woodland. The intention of the future RFP is for stock replenishment of the existing system. In preparation for the RFP, this RFI seeks to obtain feedback from industry on the attached Draft Rucksack Technical Documents as well as responses to other specific DND questions posed herein. Further, interested vendors are requested to provide feedback on the proposed high level procurement strategy details associated with this requirement.
> 
> *1.2 Nature of Request for Information* – This Request for Information (RFI) is not a bid solicitation.  This RFI will not result in the award of any contract; therefore, respondents should not earmark stock or facilities, nor allocate resources, as a result of any information contained in this RFI. Nor will this RFI result in the creation of any source list; therefore, whether or not any respondent replies to this RFI will not preclude that respondent from participating in any future procurement. Also, the procurement of any of the goods and services described in this RFI will not necessarily follow this RFI. This RFI is simply intended to solicit information from industry with respect to the contents of this RFI.
> 
> *1.3 Background* - The Rucksack Assembly, CADPAT™, Temperate Woodland was initially procured under the Clothe The Soldier Project in 2006. This Rucksack was introduced as part of a total Load Carriage System that would allow specific members of the Canadian Armed Forces, larger and more practical load carriage capacity and load distribution for combat supplies and sustainment items for up to 72 hours. It was designed to be used in conjunction with other equipment within the total Load carriage suite ...


----------



## daftandbarmy (19 Dec 2016)

I assume that this is to build more of the giant rucks that no one really likes?


----------



## MilEME09 (19 Dec 2016)

Another piece of kit that will give us all bigger VAC claims for back and knee problems? great


----------



## PuckChaser (19 Dec 2016)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> I assume that this is to build more of the giant rucks that no one really likes?


Yeah, it's the monstrosity rucksack based on the backgrounder info.


----------



## RocketRichard (19 Dec 2016)

Is the cadpat ruck sack getting replaced?  I was recently issued the old circa 1980/1990's one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PuckChaser (19 Dec 2016)

RocketRichard said:
			
		

> Is the cadpat ruck sack getting replaced?  I was recently issued the old circa 1980/1990's one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, this is replacement stock for the CTS ruck. You got issued the 82 pattern ruck as you likely weren't entitled to the CTS one as it's typically Army/deployment only.


----------



## RocketRichard (19 Dec 2016)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> No, this is replacement stock for the CTS ruck. You got issued the 82 pattern ruck as you likely weren't entitled to the CTS one as it's typically Army/deployment only.


Right. Thanks.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daftandbarmy (20 Dec 2016)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> No, this is replacement stock for the CTS ruck. You got issued the 82 pattern ruck as you likely weren't entitled to the CTS one as it's typically Army/deployment only.



Which is why anyone who can afford it usually buys the 64 patt Jump Ruck....


----------



## Halifax Tar (20 Dec 2016)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Which is why anyone who can afford it usually buys the 64 patt Jump Ruck....



I don't understand why they don't just buy the 64 and make it general issue.  

It truly is a fantastic ruck.  And Like you say, just about the most sought after piece of kit a soldier wants.


----------



## Jarnhamar (20 Dec 2016)

Does anyone know how much the CTS rucksack costs per unit?


----------



## BadgerTrapper (20 Dec 2016)

The last bit of scuttlebutt I heard put the pack, frame, pouches, straps, hip belt etc at all said and done 600$. Not sure of the truth to that, so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Lightguns (20 Dec 2016)

BadgerTrapper said:
			
		

> The last bit of scuttlebutt I heard put the pack, frame, pouches, straps, hip belt etc at all said and done 600$. Not sure of the truth to that, so take it with a grain of salt.



I had the issued one and the one you can buy online at some Canadian Surplus dealers, both were made by the same maker (or at least the tags were the same).  The stitching, quality of materials and style were the same.  The surplus one, new, is 300 to 450 bucks from the dealers.  I can believe $600 as a  government per unit price, that is still a good profit margin with FOB factory.  

That being said, in terms of haulage, the CTS is a kit bag with shoulder straps designed to make men into mules and an abomination of haulage design because there is so much space that some good idea fairy is gonna dream something up to carry.  We should be looking to the USMC FILBE as our next rucksack.  A medium sized rucksack designed to be fitted with the small pack rather than a monster bag designed to have the small pack inserted inside.  It is better to build up storage than to carry lots of unused storage for potential good ideas.


----------



## daftandbarmy (23 Dec 2016)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> I had the issued one and the one you can buy online at some Canadian Surplus dealers, both were made by the same maker (or at least the tags were the same).  The stitching, quality of materials and style were the same.  The surplus one, new, is 300 to 450 bucks from the dealers.  I can believe $600 as a  government per unit price, that is still a good profit margin with FOB factory.
> 
> That being said, in terms of haulage, the CTS is a kit bag with shoulder straps designed to make men into mules and an abomination of haulage design because there is so much space that some good idea fairy is gonna dream something up to carry.  We should be looking to the USMC FILBE as our next rucksack.  A medium sized rucksack designed to be fitted with the small pack rather than a monster bag designed to have the small pack inserted inside.  It is better to build up storage than to carry lots of unused storage for potential good ideas.



A ruck as large as the CTS ruck on general issue is either mute testimony to the lack of faith in a national military logistics capability, or the lack of experience at the highest levels in conducting successful dismounted combat operations. Or both.


----------

